# Are all 650 H1 hard to start when there motor is cold? Anytips?



## JOE G

Hi My 06 650 H1 is hard to start when the motor is cold ( Air temp in the 90's right now) It takes alot of gas pumping and a bit on the start button before she will fire up. The primer doesnt seem to help much. Once it fires up it ll start with just a tap of teh start button. I am unsure how itll be in teh winter since I just got teh machine. 
Any tips?
Is this normal?
Thanks


----------



## J2!

Check your valves.. That is the culprit of alot of hard starting issues..


----------



## NMKawierider

J2! said:


> Check your valves.. That is the culprit of alot of hard starting issues..


Agreed, then check compression to see if you are still in the operating range. She might be getting tired. Lets hope not..


----------



## JOE G

I thought the vavles became an issue after it got warmed up? I have read what I found on the web and it seems it normal for teh 650 H1 to be hard starters. when cold. Is it a pain to check teh vavles? What about adjusting them?


----------



## MTImodquad

They aren't too bad to adjust. Download the service manual, it has a step by step on adjusting to the valves. Also, have you had the carb apart? I need a good cleaning. Is the bike snorkeled?


----------



## JOE G

No snorkel, the bike is at shop now for a bad cam and headgasket. Well see what its like when I get it it back.


----------



## MTImodquad

If the cam was wore down that could be a cause of the hard starting for sure. Keep us posted on how it does when you get it back.


----------



## Roboquad

Change your plugs iridium NGK CR7EIX. world of difference, also drain your bowls, deposits have slowed my start time down. simple stuff 1st. metric #3 for the bowls under carbs.


----------



## JOE G

I switched to A standard NGK from teh factory Champion. The quad is a real pain to start but ran real good once it did start.I figured if the cam was worn it run rough


----------



## Roboquad

is the 650 the Kawi motor, I forget...


----------



## JOE G

Nah the first of the arctic cat motors


----------

